

The First Plastic Computer Processor - BlazingFrog
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/37126/?a=f

======
muyuu
"It's flexible and cheap"

I don't know how cheap can this be considering there are processors 1E+10
times as powerful selling for <5 US$.

------
burgerbrain
From the image caption: "It is puny compared to most silicon processors"

(The image appears to be an 8-bit ALU, larger than a man's thumb)

I'm not sure they're using the word "puny" correctly...

~~~
algolicious
<http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/puny> "slight or inferior in power,
size, or importance"

In this case, they meant power, as in computational power.

